# Ground Squirrel Diseases



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Have been taking the dogs out the property a lot lately and they have started to catch/kill the occasional ground squirrel. And eat them, that's generally how I know they caught one, I see them eating them.

I don't mind the catching/killing, they probably won't have much effect on the local population but if they can keep them away from the buildings, feed bags, etc that would be great. 

My concern is what, if anything, can they catch from the squirrels? I'm assuming fleas and worms, going to have to start hitting them with a wormer on a regular basis (if I see signs). Anything else I should be concerned about? Is there a specific type of worm the squirrels are known to carry?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Since I've been here in Sequim, mine really seem to have honed their hobby hunting skills and they do eat what they kill including moles, voles, field mice, and the occasional chipmunk. I've noticed no ill effects.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Bernie has caught and eaten the occasional squirrel and rabbit. Kind of worries me because I'm assuming they're the sickly ones. But maybe he's more spry than I give him credit for.

No ill effects so far except for grossing me out. He eats the head end first.:-&

I'd like to know the answer to your question too! 

Laura


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> No ill effects so far except for grossing me out. He eats the head end first.:-&


LOL I have noticed mine do that to, my pup caught one and I figured why fight her to take it away. Came back a bit later to check on her and she ran off with her headless prize, so gross.

I did notice that one of the dogs that ate one about a week ago has developed some stool issues, so I suspect she picked up worms or something from it.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I learned this a few weeks ago regarding ground animals and diseases.

Squirrels/chipmunks and rabbits can carry fleas which can carry the plague. Those fleas can theoretically jump onto your dog and then to you. Hunting season for rabbits is in the winter for that reason. 

Admittedly, the chances of that particular critter having a flea that has the plague then having it jump to your dog then to you is very unlikely. Still, interesting food for thought. Lol


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Wild rabbits usually carry tape worms.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

The grey squirrels in my yard now have Worbles, AKA Bot Fly Larva which are huge, gross and truly disgusting! I mean these maggots are as big as a man's thumb. That's like having a Doxie under your skin eating you alive.  I'd say check for Round worms, Tapes and nematodes. 
Maybe you should cook them first? You know raosted over the BBQ grill?
P.S.
Rodents eat each other head first too. My mice do it all the time. 
K


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The tape worm actually comes from ingesting the fleas on the critters, not the critter itself. 
Eating a kill is a huge no, no for hunting terriers but it happens. I had a Norwich that could catch, kill and swallow mice in a heart beat. Never did have any problems but I always kept an eye out for the tape worm. He was showline so I guess he had a good excuse for his sins. :-# :-\"


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I shoot them and feed the dogs gophers. plus they kill them and eat them. they are all healthy


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's Payne with a tree rat i dinged with the BB gun. I knock them out the trees she finishes the job.
Look at that smile.:-D


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Karen M Wood said:


> Here's Payne with a tree rat i dinged with the BB gun. I knock them out the trees she finishes the job.
> Look at that smile.:-D


Some reason why you need to be killing squirrels? if a dog gets their own thats fair game but what your doing makes me sick! but then I guess where your from other creatures have no rights guess they should just stay out of those trees huh- not much to brag about imo


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

They have the right to be shot!


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i boisterously encourage my pup to chase both Squirrels and Groundhogs wherever she sees them--she's caught and taken down two Groundhogs, not without getting some nasty bites--but i don't let her eat them because i was/am afraid of the parasites they must certainly be carrying. these animals are vermin, and while i wouldn't cripple them and then let my dog pick em off like downed jet planes, i don't feel much remorse for the practice. poison and XXL snap traps kill peoples pets just as often as the rodents they're put out for, and i don't think the United States will suffer much for a minutely reduced population of superfluous urban rodentia. the Groundhogs don't go down easy, and some of them who don't flat out disappear into their holes in the ground unscathed fight their way over to burrows and escape, so that's what i consider a fair shake. as for the squirrels, i used to have an APBT who would climb/leap halfway up the tree and snatch them up and then crush them in her mouth like a sock full of Pop Rocks (but not eat them of her own volition) and i never felt bad for them either. if my GSD ever gets one in her jaws i will applaud her persistence (and then take it away). soooo while i wouldn't consider it good form to half-dispatch the prey and then let my dog swoop in to finish it off, the eradication of vermin is seldom seemly.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes Lisa, there is a reason i'm thinning the herd. Because my neighborhood is over run with rodents. I have fruit trees and i'm lucky to get a few pieces of fruit without gnaw marks all over them. The squirrels destroy my avocados, oranges, guavas, mangos and any other fruit i should be so foolish as to try and grow.
They also destroy my orchid plants and have gotten into my attic on several occasions.

I would not mind so much if they just picked and ate a couple of pieces of fruit. But to come home and find 12 to 15 pieces of fruit a day with one single bite from a squirrel and then thrown to the grown sickens me. I deal with this day after day. I do set cat traps and any squirrel that i catch is released far from my house. But if your mauling my food, i'm shooting.
Your pissed at me but it's ok to shoot ground squirrels an ground hogs? What makes them any less gun worthy?
All squirrels are is tree rats with good PR. And the black rats that attack my trees get the same treatment.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

What about leptospirosis?

That really would be my concern. I am in constant war with my chipmunks. I don't want Beau chasing critters because he has to ignore them when he is doing cadver work in the woods. It has paid off. He can lay on the deck and watch them frolicking right in front of him. I intend to get some cats soon because they have figured out the rat traps and I don't want to do poison.

And yes chipmunks are even worse than squirrels as they dig tunnels all around your foundation and in your yard! Voles too.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

My aim with the BB gun is very good, considering it's not a highly tuned shooting machine. I rarely miss and most of my hits are kills on the first shot. I don't want them to suffer them i want them dead the first hit. I'm not messing around.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I watched one old lady who was a pro with a slingshot. Later I tried using it myself. then I realized she was so good, she made it look easy.

By the way, if anyone in my area wants fresh possum, let me know. My dogs snatch them off the back fence all the time and I'm getting to many in the food freezer (animal distraction for cadaver training).


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Karen M Wood said:


> Yes Lisa, there is a reason i'm thinning the herd. Because my neighborhood is over run with rodents. I have fruit trees and i'm lucky to get a few pieces of fruit without gnaw marks all over them. The squirrels destroy my avocados, oranges, guavas, mangos and any other fruit i should be so foolish as to try and grow.
> They also destroy my orchid plants and have gotten into my attic on several occasions.
> 
> I would not mind so much if they just picked and ate a couple of pieces of fruit. But to come home and find 12 to 15 pieces of fruit a day with one single bite from a squirrel and then thrown to the grown sickens me. I deal with this day after day. I do set cat traps and any squirrel that i catch is released far from my house. But if your mauling my food, i'm shooting.
> ...


What makes me sick is your post! you seem to enjoy what your doing and boast how your dog "finishes the job" back to the thread, I live with lots of wild life my dobermann ran a deer and was gone in the forest for 8 days when we found him he was 7 miles from home and killing rabbits to live ( good boy ) he had lots of fur come out for a week or so but no other problems I had him checked no parasites it's nice to know our dogs still have those survival instincts-


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Karen M Wood said:


> My aim with the BB gun is very good, considering it's not a highly tuned shooting machine. I rarely miss and most of my hits are kills on the first shot. I don't want them to suffer them i want them dead the first hit. I'm not messing around.


Almost all women I know are awesome shots with little to no training. 

Keep on gettin them squirrels! Nasty vermin.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Lisa Radcliffe said:


> What makes me sick is your post! you seem to enjoy what your doing and boast how your dog "finishes the job" back to the thread, I live with lots of wild life my dobermann ran a deer and was gone in the forest for 8 days when we found him he was 7 miles from home and killing rabbits to live ( good boy ) he had lots of fur come out for a week or so but no other problems I had him checked no parasites it's nice to know our dogs still have those survival instincts-


 
How do you know he was killing rabbits to live?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Lisa Radcliffe said:


> What makes me sick is your post! you seem to enjoy what your doing and boast how your dog "finishes the job" back to the thread, I live with lots of wild life my dobermann ran a deer and was gone in the forest for 8 days when we found him he was 7 miles from home and killing rabbits to live ( good boy ) he had lots of fur come out for a week or so but no other problems I had him checked no parasites it's nice to know our dogs still have those survival instincts-


 
Makes me sick reading you let your dog chase deer for 8 days.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Karen M Wood said:


> Here's Payne with a tree rat i dinged with the BB gun. I knock them out the trees she finishes the job.
> Look at that smile.:-D


Great picture and good work, Karen and Payne! :grin:


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Brian McQuain said:


> How do you know he was killing rabbits to live?


Because that is what he was doing when I found him after searching for 8 long days and nights. No reply to your other post as I would never "let a dog run a deer" things happen I am so very lucky to have him back that was a year ago! it's something no one ever wants to go through, happened to a few of my bird dog hunter friends one dog was never found and yes it makes one very sick when their dog is lost in the woods that long to say the least-


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Gnash kills and eat rabbits/squirrels routinely, a lot of people warned me about worms n diseases but he is as healthy as can be so I don't worry about it.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread makes me giggle.

None of my dogs ever went after any creatures. Mostly I think because I don't allow them as I only come across them training or on hikes.

I have a 7lb, 12 year old cat, on the other hand, who can catch possums like a pro. We joke she's going to come back with the neighbor's toddler one day!


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Opossums are just to dumb and slow to be real game, they don't run! But i had a Am Bulldog/plott hound mix that went about 12 feet up a pine tree after a squirrel. Lucky little tree rat just got away because gravity works. 
I catch possums by the tail with my hands and just drop them in garbage cans till i can take them to the woods to let them go. 
Katie your kitty had a big eye!


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Karen M Wood said:


> Opossums are just to dumb and slow to be real game, they don't run! But i had a Am Bulldog/plott hound mix that went about 12 feet up a pine tree after a squirrel. Lucky little tree rat just got away because gravity works.
> I catch possums by the tail with my hands and just drop them in garbage cans till i can take them to the woods to let them go.
> Katie your kitty had a big eye!


I know! They're actually my favorite thing she catches. Much easier for me to catch in the house/yard and release than rodents and birds!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My little 6lb cat took down a possum and a few rats. She always ate their brains. Nothing more. She lived to be 18 as an outdoor cat, and then got hyperthyroid and we decided it was her time.......


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Katie Finlay said:


> This thread makes me giggle.
> 
> None of my dogs ever went after any creatures. Mostly I think because I don't allow them as I only come across them training or on hikes.
> 
> I have a 7lb, 12 year old cat, on the other hand, who can catch possums like a pro. We joke she's going to come back with the neighbor's toddler one day!


During training or hikes mine don't go for em either as I can get them under command but in their free leisure time it is open season.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> During training or hikes mine don't go for em either as I can get them under command but in their free leisure time it is open season.


That's the only time we ever see any. I'm sure if they came into my yard it'd be an entirely different story.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Katie Finlay said:


> That's the only time we ever see any. I'm sure if they came into my yard it'd be an entirely different story.


Ah so, that explains it. My yard OTOH is a regular zoo.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I couldn't get to page 4 but if you go to the bottom of page 3 and hit the down arrow next to the page count and then post a 4 where it says go to page .....
I don't know who posted them but they are old pics of some of my hunting and trialing with my terriers.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> I couldn't get to page 4 but if you go to the bottom of page 3 and hit the down arrow next to the page count and then post a 4 where it says go to page .....
> I don't know who posted them but they are old pics of some of my hunting and trialing with my terriers.


If I didn't have such an obsession with Corgis I'd love to have a little wire haired Dachshund or two, just to see what they can find


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Katie Finlay said:


> If I didn't have such an obsession with Corgis I'd love to have a little wire haired Dachshund or two, just to see what they can find



The mini wire haired Dachs is the best of the lot. I've seen a number of them doing earth work. The big difference is most anyone can reach in and pull someone's JRT, Border, Patterdale, etc out of a hole. The Dachs can be picky about that and only want their owners putting hands on them. At least that's the experience I've had working with them. 
The wire hair Dachs comes from terrier crosses in the past. They are the scrappiest of the lot. go figure.
The long haired Dachs comes from spaniel crosses in the past. They are the mellowest of the lot. 
GREAT noses all. That's to be expected since they are hounds. 
On the East coast there is a group of fanciers that use them to track wounded deer for hunters. Not legal in all States.


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Karen M Wood said:


> Here's Payne with a tree rat i dinged with the BB gun. I knock them out the trees she finishes the job.
> Look at that smile.:-D


When a friend sent me this clip today I could not help but think of this post and your comment about" squirrels just get good PR " so here is another bit of PR with some dogs in it! I do hope you will enjoy it  http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/www.viralnova.com www.viralnova.com


----------

